# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Thành viên tâm sự >  7 câu nói hữu ích khi du lịch nước ngoài

## kimchung

*7 câu nói hữu ích khi du lịch nước ngoài* *Những câu 'Xin chào', 'Cảm ơn', 'Bạn có nói được  tiếng Anh không?' bằng tiếng địa phương sẽ rất hữu ích cho bạn khi ngao  du nước ngoài.*                         										                      	Ngôn ngữ dường như là rào cản lớn nhất cho các phượt thủ đi du lịch bụi  khi tới một quốc gia khác. Tuy nhiên, bạn có thể học lỏm một vài cụm từ  trong ngôn ngữ đất nước sở tại để tránh rơi vào những tình huống dở  khóc dở cười.
  	Dưới đây là 7 cụm từ cần thiết bạn nên tra Google và thuộc nằm lòng  trước khi "check in" vào bất cứ quốc gia nào. Ngoài tiếng địa phương,  bạn cũng nên biết thêm các cụm từ này nói thế nào trong một số ngôn ngữ  phổ biến trên thế giới là tiếng Trung, Pháp, Đức, Italy, Nhật, Nga và  Tây Ban Nha, trong trường hợp không gặp được người bản xứ. Có thể  không cần chính xác tuyệt đối nhưng việc phát âm gần giống hoặc viết  chúng ra giấy hay điện thoại, trong nhiều trường hợp cũng có thể cứu  nguy cho bạn.
 

 				 					Học một vài câu tiếng bản xứ trước khi khởi hành sẽ rất hữu ích cho bạn trong suốt chuyến đi.


*Xin chào*
  	Cụm từ quan trọng nhất và cũng hữu ích nhất chính là lời chào. Nó không  chỉ thể hiện sự lịch sự mà còn tạo được thiện cảm ngay bước đầu gặp gỡ.  Thử nghĩ xem, khi bạn vào một cửa hàng hay túm được một ai đó đang đi  trên đường để yêu cầu giúp đỡ, nếu mở đầu bằng một nụ cười thân thiện và  lời chào bằng tiếng bản ngữ, chắc chắn người đối diện sẽ sẵn lòng chỉ  dẫn cho bạn.
Lời chào không chỉ  để mở đầu câu chuyện mà còn cho thấy bạn đang đến gần hơn với nền văn  hóa của đất nước bạn đang muốn khám phá.
 				Tiếng Việt
 				 Xin chào

 				Tiếng Anh
 				Hello

 				Tiếng Trung
 				Nihao

 				Tiếng Pháp
 				Bonjour

 				Tiếng Đức
 				Guten tag / Hallo

 				Tiếng Italy
 				Ciao

 				Tiếng Nhật
 				Konnichiwa

 				Tiếng Nga
 				Privyet

 				Tiếng Tây Ban Nha
 				Hola


*Bạn có nói được tiếng Anh không?*
  	Tiếng Anh ngày một phổ biến và được sử dụng tại nhiều quốc gia trên thế  giới, đặc biệt là trong giới trẻ. Việc tìm một ai đó có thể nói được  tiếng  Anh để chỉ dẫn cho bạn là cách tiết kiệm thời gian tốt nhất.
  	Trong nhiều trường hợp, người bạn hỏi không nói được tiếng Anh thì họ  sẽ tìm một người khác có thể giúp đỡ bạn. Ít nhất thì bạn cũng đưa ra  được yêu cầu của mình, tốt hơn là khoa chân múa tay một hồi mà không ai  hiểu bạn cần gì. Đây là cụm từ ít được quan tâm trước khi khởi hành  nhưng thực sự chúng rất có ích.
 				Tiếng Việt
 				Bạn có nói được tiếng Anh không?

 				Tiếng Anh
 				Do you speak English?

 				Tiếng Trung
 				Ni shuo Yingwen ma?

 				Tiếng Pháp
 				Parlez-vous anglais?

 				Tiếng Đức
 				Sprechen Sie Englisch?

 				Tiếng Italy
 				Parla inglese?

 				Tiếng Nhật
 				Eigo o hanashimasu ka?

 				Tiếng Nga
 				Vy govorite po-angliyskiy?

 				Tiếng Tây Ban Nha
 				Habla usted inglés?


*Cảm ơn*
  	Quan trọng không kém lời chào chính là lời cảm ơn. Khi nhận sự giúp đỡ  của bất cứ ai, việc cảm ơn đi kèm hành động cúi đầu hoặc chắp tay trong  một số nền văn hóa thể hiện sự tôn trọng, lịch sự. Hơn nữa, nó khiến  hình ảnh quốc gia mình đẹp hơn trong mắt những người dân bản xứ và việc  xin giúp đỡ cho những lần tiếp sau sẽ dễ dàng hơn.
 				Tiếng Việt
 				Cảm ơn

 				Tiếng Anh
 				Thank you

 				Tiếng Trung
 				Xie xie

 				Tiếng Pháp
 				Merci beaucoup

 				Tiếng Đức
 				Dankeschön

 				Tiếng Italy
 				Grazie tanto

 				Tiếng Nhật
 				Arigato

 				Tiếng Nga
 				Spasibo

 				Tiếng Tây Ban Nha
 				Gracias


*Xin lỗi*
  	Việc vô tình làm phiền một ai đó, hay đơn giản là việc nhờ vả khi người  đối diện chưa thực sự sẵn sàng là điều không tránh khỏi trong suốt  chuyến du lịch. Do đó, câu xin lỗi trong tiếng địa phương cũng là cụm từ  rất nên học để biểu lộ văn hóa và sự tôn trọng. 
 				Tiếng Việt
 				Xin lỗi

 				Tiếng Anh
 				I'm sorry / Excuse me

 				Tiếng Trung
 				Dui bu qi

 				Tiếng Pháp
 				Pardon

 				Tiếng Đức
 				Es tut mir leid

 				Tiếng Italy
 				Scusi

 				Tiếng Nhật
 				Gomen nasai

 				Tiếng Nga
 				Prostite

 				Tiếng Tây Ban Nha
 				Perdón


*Cái này bao nhiêu tiền?*
  	Với phụ nữ thì dường như cụm từ này được quan tâm nhiều thứ hai, chỉ  sau lời chào, bởi hầu như nữ du khách nào cũng đam mê mua sắm.
  	Mua sắm ở các khu chợ nhỏ, chợ trời thì bạn có thể tìm được nhiều món  hàng độc đáo với giá hời, tuy nhiên, để tìm được người có thể nói được  tiếng Anh ở những nơi thế này không phải lúc nào cũng dễ dàng. Do đó,  việc phát âm được cụm từ này sẽ như mở được nút thắt cho cuộc đối thoại  giữa người mua và người bán.
 				Tiếng Việt
 				Cái này bao nhiêu tiền

 				Tiếng Anh
 				How much is it?

 				Tiếng Trung
 				Duo shao qian

 				Tiếng Pháp
 				C'est combien

 				Tiếng Đức
 				Wie viel kostet es

 				Tiếng Italy
 				Quanto Costa

 				Tiếng Nhật
 				Ikura desu ka

 				Tiếng Nga
 				Skolka stoit

 				Tiếng Tây Ban Nha
 				Cuanto Cuesta


*Số đếm từ 1 đến 10*
  	Các con số không quá cần thiết để buộc phải thuộc lòng, tuy nhiên, nếu  bạn có kế hoạch đi mua sắm ở chợ thì việc biết đến chúng sẽ rất hữu ích.  Đừng nghĩ rằng ở các quốc gia phát triển thì chúng ta không thể mặc cả ở  chợ. Việc sử dụng linh hoạt và thành thạo các con số sẽ là lợi thế cho  bạn khi trả giá cho một món đồ đang rơi vào tầm ngắm. Người mua và người  bán có thể giao tiếp, ra giá với nhau thoải mái hơn, nhất là khi không  phải lúc nào cũng sẵn điện thoại hay máy tính bỏ túi để bấm số.
  	Các chuyên gia và những người đi phượt có kinh nghiệm cũng đưa ra lời  khuyên rằng bạn rất nên ghi nhớ các con số trong ngôn ngữ bản xứ. Ngoài  việc mặc cả, chúng giúp ích rất nhiều trong việc đặt vé tàu xe hoặc gọi  món trong nhà hàng, trong các khái niệm về thời gian và chỉ đường (nhiều  nơi người ta sử dụng các cụm từ chỉ hướng thông qua các con số như  hướng 6h, hướng 9h thay vì Đông Tây Nam Bắc).
  	Có một thực tế là dường như việc học số đếm trong bất cứ thứ tiếng nào cũng rất thú vị, khiến chúng ta hào hứng và dễ nhớ hơn.
*Tôi không hiểu*
Thông thường, khi  bạn cất lời chào hoặc nói một vài câu tiếng bản ngữ thì người đối diện  rất dễ mặc định hiểu rằng bạn thông thạo ngôn ngữ đó và không ngừng chỉ  dẫn. Một câu nói biểu lộ rằng bạn hoàn toàn không hiểu họ đang nói về  vấn đề gì sẽ khiến họ đỡ mất thời gian giải thích, thay vào đó, sẽ tìm  một cách khác để giúp đỡ bạn hiệu quả hơn. 
 				Tiếng Việt
 				Tôi không hiểu

 				Tiếng Anh
 				I don't understand

 				Tiếng Trung
 				Ting bu dong

 				Tiếng Pháp
 				Je ne comprends pas

 				Tiếng Đức
 				Ich verstehe Sie nicht

 				Tiếng Italy
 				Non capisco

 				Tiếng Nhật
 				Warakimasen

 				Tiếng Nga
 				YA ne ponimayu

 				Tiếng Tây Ban Nha
 				No comprendo


 *SuZi Nguyễn*

----------


## kohan

Hữu ích đấy. Thanks đã chia sẻ nhé!

----------


## AloTrip

Hay. đánh dấu

----------

